# Exo Terra Heat Mat - not very hot!



## epicusdoomicus

Hi there

I'm in the process of setting up a White's Tree Frog viv and have just stuck a large Exo Terra Heat Mat to the side. It's been on 24 hours and the temperature on the inside of the viv (22 C) is barely any higher than in the rest of the house (20). The mat's on a stat and I've got the stat turned up to 30 to try to get the temperature up, but with no luck. When I put my hand against it it hardly feels hot at all.

I thought it might be faulty however I've had a search on these forums and have read similar complaints from others.

Therefore I think I'm going to have to get a new heat mat - please can anybody recommend a good reliable quality one that's going to actually heat up to a good temp for my future White's? :lol2:

Thanks


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

Theres no need to get a new heatmat, i have the same mat and it doesnt feel hot but it sure heats up the cage lol, what kind of cage is it, if its the exo terra terrarium put it the back behind the background, if it isnt put some tin foil over it to trap the heat.


----------



## epicusdoomicus

Yes it's the exo terra 45x45x60 terrarium. I've got the polysterene background so surely if I put it behind that the heat will be stopped from getting through? Plus also, it says not to remove the matt once stuck! Help!

Plus I've read that foil is a bad idea as it can create heat spots?


----------



## Jczreptiles

The heatmat will only heat what it touches and not the air so an acurate reading can only be taken from direct contact.


----------



## epicusdoomicus

I've got the thermometer on the glass inside the terrarium on the side where the mat is and it still only says 22?!


----------



## buddah

i had one of them mats they are rubbish they dont warm up at all.


----------



## maryruck

How was it packaged? It would have been damaged if it was shipped. I ordered a Exo Terra Heat Mat from a company(won't name any names) and after 3 of them, ordered from a different company that didn't fold for shipping. Just something to look out for!


----------



## Meko

epicusdoomicus said:


> The mat's on a stat and I've got the stat turned up to 30 to try to get the temperature up, but with no luck. When I put my hand against it it hardly feels hot at all.


that's about right. body temperature is 37c so 30c will just feel warm.


----------



## tom1400

ive noticed with mine, they are hotter on one side. Where the plug cable joins the mat theres a square box thingy, put that right side up and its hotter.


----------



## JohnG

Exo Terra do two types of heat mat a forest one which is for forest or cool reps and a desert one that gets hotter for desert reps. Sounds like you got the forest one and need the desert type.
I use the desert ones on a stat no problem.

Johng


----------



## pirez

I hate heat mats. They never give sufficient heat.


----------

